

Show HN: TweetStart.me – Bloggers helping Bloggers - jmadsen
http://tweetstart.me

======
jmadsen
Hi!

Just a simple little tool based on the old banner sharing the web used to be
run off of.

TweetStart.me is a place where bloggers can share their latest work & then
pass on other good blogs to their own followers. The idea is to fight through
spam by removing all the automation and gamification you find in sites these
days, and instead rely on real people to read your blog and decide it is good
enough to pass on.

No ranking system because I want to keep a level playing field for everyone -
not just let well-known bloggers float to the top of the pile.

You are given 5 free slots to post your own blog, then for each retweet you
get one additional slot. So you don't need to visit every day (although you
are welcome to) - idea is that long-term, enough people will be there to keep
a constant churn.

The code is a bit rough till I see the interest level, but please check it out
& leave me feedback.

TIA!

